# 2D Array - Zeilen-/Spaltenlänge ermitteln



## OPH (25. Nov 2008)

abend...

habe probiert, die zeilen bzw spaltenlänge eines durch den benutzer festgelegten 2d-arrays auszulesen...
mit array.length bekomm ich zwar die spaltenanzahl raus, aber auf die Zeilen habe ich ohne kompliziertes ausprobieren nicht rum...
mir wird zwar vorgeschlagen, mitttels length auch 2 Werte auszulesen(eben aus nem array nimm ich an)...

also hat jemand net ahnung wie ich das hinbekomme?
mfg OPH


----------



## lama (25. Nov 2008)

```
for (int i=0; i < test.length; i++) {
  for (int j=0; j < test[i].length; j++) {
    System.out.print(test.length + " " + test[i].length);
  }
}
```

Muss so gemacht werden, da ein Array ja nicht "quadratisch" sein muss  Daher brauchst du für jede Spalte auch die jeweilige Zeilenrelation.


----------



## OPH (25. Nov 2008)

ach, dachte dass geht irgendwie anders...
dass zeilenlänge geht verwundert nicht...

dankeschön


----------



## Jaysus (9. Nov 2010)

geht aber auch so:


```
int[][] matrix = new int [8][5];
  System.out.println(matrix.length + " " + matrix[1].length);
```


----------



## pisco (9. Nov 2010)

jo geht auch so  ;D nur bei deiner Variante liest du ned alles im Array aus

gruss


----------

